

NASA has mapped the universe - bmahmood
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/WISE/news/wise20120314.html

======
user2459
The sky is not the universe. NASA mapped(took pictures of) the infrared sky.
Sensational title aside, it's a pretty awesome and humbling accomplishment.
Plus, being NASA it's all in the public domain.

